# Should I be worried?



## amber94hopper (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello All,

I am 35 years old and until recently very healthy and active. I have traveled extensively and served in the US Peace Corps in Swaziland for 3 years. I love to hike, run and dance, but recently have been unable. I'm starting to mourn the loss of my adventerous side

I have extreme pain on the left side of my neck, up through the left side of my face/jaw, and down into my collarbone. I've started having muscle weakness in my arms, vertigo, extreme weight gain, exhaustion, night sweats, numbness in arms and fingers, loss of circulation, etc. I recently had a rock in my throat and was surprised when my strep test was clean.

The PA did some blood work and after the results referred me to an endocrinologist who can't see me for 3 months!

I don't have a copy of my lab results, but I remember that my TSH (can't remember if that is the correct name) was slightly above normal...maybe a 6. I think she said the normal range was 5.5 or below. What I really remember is that my antibodies were above 1,000, which the PA thought was really high.

I started taking Synthroid today and will wait the 3 months for the specialist. In the meantime, should I be worried? Other than synthroid are there things I can do to move my recovery along?

Thanks so much and be well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amber94hopper said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am 35 years old and until recently very healthy and active. I have traveled extensively and served in the US Peace Corps in Swaziland for 3 years. I love to hike, run and dance, but recently have been unable. I'm starting to mourn the loss of my adventerous side
> 
> ...


Welcome!! I don't want you to worry but there are some things you should know.

First and foremost:

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

It is my advice that you make arrangements for either RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) which would be your best choice (but you have to stop your Synthroid for this for 8 weeks) and/or a sonogram/ultra-sound procedure to see what in the world is going on. It sounds very very suspicious to me!

Also, these tests are advisable in order to get to the bottom of your situation re the thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Do you have swollen lymph nodes in the neck/clavicle area?

Try to get on a cancellation list with the endo but in the meantime, do at the very least get an ultra-sound.


----------



## amber94hopper (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you so much!

My company pays for us to do a full day physical at the Mayo Clinic. Maybe if I do that, Mayo will get me into an endo faster. I will call a few other offices to see if there are openings sooner. I am on the cancelation list with the current endo, but they said it is unlikely they will see me earlier than scheduled.

Right now I do have swollen lymph nodes, but I have a left ear infection. I'm on my last day of the Z pack, but still having the pain in my neck. My ear feels better though. I'm not sure if I always have swollen nodes or if those only came along in the last couple of weeks.

I will start researching in earnest, starting with the links you provided and get into an endo ASAP. I will re-post once I have more answers. Thank you again and be well!

All good things,
Amber


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amber94hopper said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> My company pays for us to do a full day physical at the Mayo Clinic. Maybe if I do that, Mayo will get me into an endo faster. I will call a few other offices to see if there are openings sooner. I am on the cancelation list with the current endo, but they said it is unlikely they will see me earlier than scheduled.
> 
> ...


Amber; it is so good to get a post from you and please keep us in the loop with all of this.

Will you let us know when you go to Mayo?


----------

